
Show HN: eatkeep.io - a natural language food diary - startswithaj
http://www.eatkeep.io/mac/
======
charlieegan3
Fantastical inspired? :)

~~~
startswithaj
Quickcal

------
fiatjaf
Mac only?

~~~
startswithaj
There's a web and command-line version too.

[https://eatkeep.io](https://eatkeep.io)

[https://github.com/startswithaj/eating-
cli](https://github.com/startswithaj/eating-cli)

